# How about Uber Classic?



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Any pre 1970 car qualifies!


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

My dad could use his 57 chevy. But people would complain about the lack of seat belts. And no aux cable.


----------



## supernaut_32273 (Apr 9, 2017)

I could see this working one way, but not making sense in another. In fact, a pax and I talked about this. The one way it would work, is maybe have an Uber Senior program. Where older pax can "cruise down memory lane" or something. The other way it would fail: 1. Not hauling a small group of drunk kids in my classic Challenger and risk it getting puked in. 2.Wouldn't put that kind of wear and tear on a classic I just sank $50k into for car shows. 3. Gas mileage would be ridiculous.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Will there be a standard or can any 1970 beater work


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Will there be a standard or can any 1970 beater work


It has to be well-maintained.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

I don't think people are going to take their $50k + rebuild/restorations and haul drunks for 60 cents a mile

Then again I see cadilacs doing uber x all the time, what do I know?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

crookedhalo said:


> I don't think people are going to take their $50k + rebuild/restorations and haul drunks for 60 cents a mile
> 
> Then again I see cadilacs doing uber x all the time, what do I know?


They could charge higher rates for the classic car rides.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

crookedhalo said:


> I don't think people are going to take their $50k + rebuild/restorations and haul drunks for 60 cents a mile
> 
> Then again I see cadilacs doing uber x all the time, what do I know?


You can have the drunks ride in the rumble seat, a lot of antiques seem to have Uber in mind


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

supernaut_32273 said:


> I could see this working one way, but not making sense in another. In fact, a pax and I talked about this. The one way it would work, is maybe have an Uber Senior program. Where older pax can "cruise down memory lane" or something. The other way it would fail: 1. Not hauling a small group of drunk kids in my classic Challenger and risk it getting puked in. 2.Wouldn't put that kind of wear and tear on a classic I just sank $50k into for car shows. 3. Gas mileage would be ridiculous.


They already have this program.
Senior fübr drivers cruise down memory lane daily, remembering way back to 2014 when you could actually post a profit,; driving for fübr.

#fübrn


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

2Cents said:


> They already have this program.
> Senior fübr drivers cruise down memory lane daily, remembering way back to 2014 when you could actually post a profit,; driving for fübr.
> 
> #fübrn


Orlando it can literly be a time Machine..

"I havn't been in a dodge neon for a decade..."

"YUP, you can get uber in a 2002 in Orlando"


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Well at those rates the only expectation a passenger should have is having a seat belt in the vehicle. Nothing else.
When these drugged out Millenials ask for an Aux cord, water, discount prescription savings cards, etc; drivers should just end the ride.
They don't ask their Lynx bus drivers for any of this and in essence what is it that the ride share drivers are doing? The drivers are subsidizing the passenger's fare at their own expense thus making the passenger's fare cheaper than riding the bus.

#fübrn


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Any pre 1970 car qualifies!


yes it will work doing uber weddings


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes, let's call the new service "Uber Death Trap"!


----------

